# Opinions on the new Beastmen book



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey guys I was just curious how you all felt about the new book at first glance. Do you feel its underpowered? Balanced? Overpowered? are there any nasty combos you guys have thought up. How do you think it will fare in both comp and competitive environments?

I know the book hasn't been out very long at all but I was just curious.

Personally I feel that its a very balanced book which may make it underpowered when compared to the top armies. I could see it being high middle tier but lacking the options to take the fight to the top tier armies.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

love the new minitors finaly ill be able to beat down some undead, so what if you dont take a break test i have 10 attacks each...lol


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

stevenhassell said:


> love the new minitors finaly ill be able to beat down some undead, so what if you dont take a break test i have 10 attacks each...lol


That will be pretty funny to see, I think Minotaurs will still suffer from the same problems ogres/trolls do, but against certain armies where they can win combats quite a lot, they will clean up.

Overall, the book looks interesting, I need to actually have a good look through it next time I'm in the store. Generally, it sounds balanced, but I think it's one more step towards monsterhammer - the new version of herohammer don't you know .


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah they have so many cool rare choices and just beasty things as is only right what with them being beastmen and all. I think they will be a lot of fun to play but thats a ways off for me.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

The only thing I looked at mainly was the price of the minis - it's here in AUS $96 for 5 centigors as they are metal - I thought that was a little farout as the old ones were cheaper (though not sure if plastic) - I'd be tempted for conversion in this case from chaos knights horses and using gor bodies. It looks a nice book though


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

i have a question about the master of skulls, morghur. it says every turn you remove a friendly modle with in 12 inch and then roll a die on a roll of 3+ he becomes a spawn. now what if you roll a 1-2? is the modle put back, or is he dead? that seeams pretty extream espsualy if let say a lord fleed back in to his range and was the only one in the 12 inch. not that i wouldnt deploy him sorunded by ungor skermishers..lol. also WTF it only works on frendly modles?? whats up with that. did GW run out of page space in morghurs description? he use to be all these weird things now it reads like its not thought through and its confusing. mabey im just reading in to it to much, but i guess hes just a chaos spawn generator. that would be cool just put a unit of skermishers aroudn him and march twords the enemy.
no more no general restrictions is nice as well.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah he just kills the model off if he rolls a 1 or 2. 

Another thing I noticed that I don't really like is how un upgradeable and expensive Bestigors are especially since they are freaking sweet models. Plus they are competing for slots that Razorgor chariots and Minotaurs want.

Also the lore is pretty lackluster. I think that a Beastlord is going to be the best lord choice as well.

The rare choices are all sweet and characterful.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the worst thing about the book is that it really seems to focus on the rare and special so every list is about what you can't have rather than what you want.
The book in itself seems ok at first glance but the core isn't awe inspiring and some of it seems a bit too quirky for tourney play while other parts seem tailor made for competitions, It will be interesting to see what direction the tourney gamers take.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

maddermax said:


> Overall, the book looks interesting, I need to actually have a good look through it next time I'm in the store. Generally, it sounds balanced, but I think it's one more step towards monsterhammer - the new version of herohammer don't you know .





neilbatte said:


> I think the worst thing about the book is that it really seems to focus on the rare and special so every list is about what you can't have rather than what you want.
> The book in itself seems ok at first glance but the core isn't awe inspiring and some of it seems a bit too quirky for tourney play while other parts seem tailor made for competitions, It will be interesting to see what direction the tourney gamers take.


I honestly think the Monster theme fits the Beastmen like a glove. They are supposed to be the bestial monsters from the dark woods after all 

I personally think that tournament armies will have 3+ chariots in them, skirmishing Ungors and some warhounds perhaps as core, the rest of the points spent on Characters/specials/rare. Sadly I think this is a follow up effect from the far too present ASFing elves. Normal Gors, or even the Best-yesterdays wont be worth shit against that, you need the bigger guys for any effect at all, and impact hits in plenty:read:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I love the minotaurs... but I cant believe that they'll be tourny worthy. They have the same flaws that ogres do but couple that with a much increased cost and will rarely be able to chase down or escape from combats.

I rather like large units of gors floating around the field could be very cool... cheap, quite hard to kill and with beatial fury they could well do some serious damage (especially if they get jammy, roll insane heroism and get frenzy) but its certainly going to be the special/rare units that will need to be used against the nastier enemy units out there.
I love their lore... but I dont think I would worry too much if I came up against it. A lot of it is short range or circumstantial... meaning that a lot of the time I would be willing to mostly ignore a lot of it just so long as I could save some scrolls/dice to stop primal fury (or whatever the free move spell is) the turn the beasts get close. Scroll that and suddenly you get lots of easy charges all over the field (beasts just cant rely on it to help them out... might be useful occasionally though).


----------



## WannabeKurt (Jan 19, 2008)

It seems that a lot of the Magic Items are poorly priced (I'm looking at you crown of horns!)


----------

